
Free Software Foundation: Tim Berners-Lee is wrong to think he's powerless - AtticusRex
https://defectivebydesign.org/blog/response_tim_bernerslees_defeatist_post_about_drm_web_standards
======
paulryanrogers
Their argument is persuasive. Prominent figures should take care before taking
pragmatic steps that likely to further entrench the powerful.

Of course they risk becoming a standards body whom no one follows.

